# What's on your copy/paste?



## chaoticbrain (May 5, 2012)

Electric Universe cosmology
​


----------



## platorepublic (Dec 27, 2012)

(Nothing)


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

It was a Rate My Professor biography link. I'd rather not post the link, 'cause then you'd all know where I go to shool


----------



## Sharkee (Dec 30, 2012)

"Dona Room 4"hm. I guess I've gotten myself addicted to escape games again. 
Well, on to the next one.


----------



## Aidan (Dec 21, 2012)

<mo>(</mo>
<mn>3</mn>
<msup>
<mrow>
<mi>m</mi>
</mrow>
<mrow>
<mn>2</mn>
</mrow>
</msup>
<mo>−</mo>
<mn>5</mn>
<mo>)</mo>


----------



## Tohie (Dec 12, 2012)

def constraints(x: Int, y: Int, 
gridwidth: Int = 1, gridheight: Int = 1, 
weightx: Double = 0.0, weighty: Double = 0.0, 
fill: GridBagPanel.Fill.Value = GridBagPanel.Fill.None) : Constraints = { 
val c = new Constraints 
c.gridx = x 
c.gridy = y 
c.gridwidth = gridwidth 
c.gridheight = gridheight 
c.weightx = weightx 
c.weighty = weighty 
c.fill = fill c 
}

God damn swing boiler plate. Even Scala can't fix swing layout managers.


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

There are no limits. There are plateaus, but you must not stay there, you must go beyond them. If it kills you, it kills you. 
A man must constantly exceed his level. 

(for reference, its a quote by Bruce Lee).


----------



## RecklessInspirer (Oct 11, 2010)

Kendrick Lamar - good kid, m.A.A.d city -


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

*facepalm* I was talking with friends over Facebook about personality theory... x_x



> You're either one or the other. You can be ambiverted in temperament. But when it comes to MBTI and the functions, you either lead with an Extroverted function or an Introverted function. One has to take the seat of the dominant. Otherwise your brain wouldn't be able to function properly. You can kind of think of all these functions like preferences. We've all got right hands and left hands, but some of us are right-handed and some of us are left-handed (forget for a second about ambidextrous people because that's where my analogy disintegrates XD). Extroverts lead with an Extroverted function which is supported by an Introverted function.
> 
> You can think of Extroverts as right-handed people whose left-hand supports their use of the right-hand. You can think of Introverts as left-handed people whose right hand supports their use of the left hand. But one hand must play the supporting role, and one hand must play the leading role. It is the same with your personality type. Sure we can use both, but your preferred way of thinking is your “go-to”, and everything else just supports that way of thinking.
> 
> ...


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)




----------



## HamsterSamurai (Jun 28, 2012)

Julia Bell said:


> *facepalm* I was talking with friends over Facebook about personality theory... x_x


 I actually really like the way you describe the inferior function. 


I don't currently have anything on my CopyPaste! :shocked:


----------



## runnerveran (Dec 19, 2011)

Philosophical Disquisitions: Explanations: A Gentle Introduction


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

System.out.println("Before: ");
for(int i=0;i<rawInput.length;i++)
System.out.print(rawInput_);


Well then.  I should have come when I had a massive set of code copied, but at least I can admit this was not staged._


----------



## Johnston (Dec 16, 2012)

6,914,541 definitions since 1999

(dafaq is this? damn, I know, the urban dictionary headline...)


----------



## RecklessInspirer (Oct 11, 2010)

superstitions


----------



## Ingol (Dec 31, 2012)

*"A ship in harbor is safe, but that is not what ships are built for."*


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

u

because my u key on my keyboard is faulty, and instead of doing the practical thing and taking it to office depot to get it fixed, I'm now using ctr v to type the letter u.

Pretty sad, huh?


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

A cool discovery about the Sun

Oddly enough I don't actually remember who I was going to link this to or why


----------



## ninacheburashka (Oct 30, 2012)

jugar al voleibol

(Spanish revision.)


----------



## Phobic (Dec 27, 2012)

I was shown this in Chinese class and found it amusing.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Whenever your roommate sneezes, go and hide in the closet for about
and hour. Look around nervously for the rest of the day.


----------



## turmauge (Jun 14, 2011)

My post over at http://personalitycafe.com/type-9-f...ifference-between-9w8-vs-9w1.html#post3464724. I don't like typing directly on my browser because I tend to start several posts at a time + billions of other tabs open on Chrome. Then sometimes my stupid finger slips and instead of cmd+W to close a tab I may hit cmd+Q and close the whole damn thing :S So I type in a document and paste it in when I'm done. 




> Simplified for humor's sake lol
> 
> I do know a core 9w1 and a core 9w8. I find that with the 9w1, when things are being annoying he mostly just seems to tune it out. I've never seen him angry, nor could even imagine him even raising his voice. With the 9w8 however, he can get explosively angry, but then fizz out and apologize shortly after. Or he might only be privately angry and reemerge when he's in a more stable mood.
> 
> I'm 9w8 fixed myself. I do try to let things go because I don't want to make too many waves, but if it comes to a point where it's too much to stand that's when I "kill it with fire". After I've had time to cool down and think about what happened, I find myself hoping the other person won't be angry at me for too long though.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

for the alphabetical pokémon game


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## LoveAshley (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Urban Erudite (Nov 6, 2012)

Paul Dano - IMDb

Just found his face in There Will Be Blood to be quite punchable


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Ken


----------



## Valiums (Aug 29, 2010)

CVN
CWN
CVV
CWW
CVVN
CWWN
PHVN
PHWN
CV
CW
PHV
PHW
PHVV
PHWW
PHVVN
PHWWN
'VN
'WN
'VV
'WW
'VVN
'WWN
'V
'W



This is a list of valid syllable structures to be used with a word generator. C is consonants, P is consonants that can be aspirated, H is aspiration, N is consonants that can be terminal, V is front vowels, W is back vowels, and ' is just something to mark syllables beginning with vowels. I love conlanging.


----------



## A Skylark (Jan 16, 2013)

Er... Something I'd rather not have to explain.

Amusingly enough, though, I always copy the post I'm writing after I'm finished and paste it again, so I guess you could take this to be what's on my clipboard.


----------



## TheProcrastinatingMaster (Jun 4, 2012)

Princess Victoria of Hesse and by Rhine


Ohbh Wikipedia, you so fascinating.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

http://clicks.aweber.com/y/ct/?l=6wWZw&m=3mbqVVqC7o9_5Nh&b=jJcmV1tA24y27_L.hj3u8g
​Many people love in themselves what they hate in others.
~ E. F. Schumacher ​


----------



## instruMENTAL (Nov 20, 2011)

And -- it's strange, and sad, but Arthur waits for the sweet sarcasm, the crinkle of the eye and the charmingly, raspingly English way Eames' mouth softens the vowels of his clever retorts, but they never come. Only nods or shakes of the head, or repetitive signing until each and every one of them tire of it.

Eames will never speak again. Not in reality. Arthur will believe this, eventually.


Oh yeah... I was reading Inception fanfiction  Good story, by the way.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

You are a very intuitive person. And luckily, your intuition is normally right.
You're wise enough to know that relying on intuition alone can be dangerous.
When your intuition seems really off, you tend to ignore it - and look at the facts instead.


----------



## Ambiguity (Apr 4, 2013)

*Set 1*
1. Are You Gonna Be My Girl
2. Take Me Out
3.  I Bet You Look Good on the Dancefloor
4. Dani California
5. I Predict a Riot
6. Juicebox
7. Under the Bridge
8. When the Sun Goes Down
*Set 2*
1. Bohemian Like You
2. Alive
3. Are you gonna go my way
4. Helicopter
5. Song 2
6. Save Room
7. Reptilia
8. Lonely boy
9. Killing in the name of

Cool, our setlist we played yesterday


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## thekatspajamas (Mar 31, 2013)

Play At Home Mom LLC: Electric Toothbrush Painting

Activity for my daughter


----------



## Thu (Mar 11, 2010)

HiFi kõrvaklapid, AKG K511






I need headphones, some ostensibly terrible but cheap looking set, I couldn't even find a proper review for them.


----------



## StarDust_Kraut (Feb 5, 2013)

Vööööllig losgelöööst!! Von der Eeerde, schwebt das Rauuumschiff! Schweeerelooos!


----------



## HamsterSamurai (Jun 28, 2012)

Saja

Drr... I was looking at dresses for my best friends anniversary party. Hey, I care.


----------



## CaptSwan (Mar 31, 2013)

It's related to a thread I started in the General Chat section here on PerC; related to motorcycles: you like'em or not and your favorites.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

I plan to go to her funeral with a party hat on, streamers, balloons, dance music, and horns. 

_(My response to hearing about Margret Thatchers death.)_


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

*This space is with me all the time it seems. Sometimes the empty space is so real I can almost touch it. I can almost see it. It gets so big sometimes that I can't see anything else.*


----------



## The Illusive Michael (Aug 25, 2012)

GMG20-GGN5D-FC3NA


Voucher for a game sale at greenmangaming.com


----------



## SirDave (Sep 1, 2012)

As the FBI reels from what now appears to be revelations it was directly involved in the Boston Marathon bombings, a deluge of FBI "success" stories have been "serendipitously" splashed across Western headlines. 

Among them was an allegedly "foiled" terror attack in Canada, reported to be the work of terrorists supported by "Al-Qaeda operatives in Iran." The Globe and Mail, in its report, "Canada joins U.S. in alleging al-Qaeda has operatives based in Iran," states:

http://edition.presstv.ir/iphone/detail.aspx?id=299875


----------



## Dricaniu (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## DoctorSkywalker (Feb 2, 2013)

Multiple clips are allowed per track.


----------



## Make It So (Sep 5, 2012)

This is not going to be easy, is it?


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

_It is crucial for adults to learn HOW children grieve. Research shows that bereaved children at this age "act out" their feelings by misbehaving and trying to get attention. Parents and others might get mad at the child because they are behaving this way, but in reality, this IS the child's way of mourning! Many adults look back on the way they behaved when a loved one was dying, and suffer more from guilt about their misbehavior than they do from the loss itself._


----------



## Mathdino (Apr 14, 2013)

Baby, you’re so gneiss I’ll never take you for granite.

I'm pretty sure that's me quoting really bad sciency pickup lines.


----------



## CaféZeitgeist (May 29, 2012)

_Public transportation is convenient and allows for liberty for adolescents, the elderly, and people who cannot drive for whatever reasons. _

Part of an English project. Will be edited of course.


----------



## shampoo (Jun 4, 2011)

Outline the likely effects on the body of the presence of malarial parasites in red blood
cells.


----------



## Thu (Mar 11, 2010)

memento mori


----------



## Altivolus (Jul 10, 2011)

1.) People think I'm Anorexic!
There is a clear line separating anorexia and being thin, people can see the obvious signs of anorexia, and will almost always see the difference between an anorexic person and a thin person.

BMI works by comparing your height and weight, given that a person of a specific height should be in the area of a certain weight, and vice versa, because being in that "safe zone" means you have a healthy diet. If you fell too far down the Underweight area, you can't brush it off as "technically" having bulimia or anorexia, it means that more likely than not, you really do have an eating disorder.

I'm glad however that you turned around that 1 item by phrasing that it's better for others to assume you're jeopardizing your health by being concerned about your weight.

2.) People tell me to eat something!

Because eating is giving your body nutrients. With this, I'll just revert back to the first thing about BMI, a person of a specific height yadda yadda. The thing is, obese people are told not to eat too much anymore because they've basically pumped their body with nutrients and fat but do not actually use it, active people can consume just as much as an overweight person but still be under the normal scale if he took the BMI because he **uses** those food he takes.

Thin people on the other hand need more food because it's the fuel system of your body, just like how fat people can't move anymore because their bodies can't support itself because of fat, very thin people can get just as inactive because they lack the energy food gives.

3.) People ask me probing questions!

You made some pretty good points here, I won't argue.

4.) Men don't like that I have no ass or boobs!

As a male, I personally do not care about ass size, maybe on the boobs, but less on the ass. It's all about preference you see, men are not a collective group of people that think in some sort of hivemind where everything is or isn't.

Men are individuals too (unless you're some kind of feminist or a misandrist, I think you'll have a hard time accepting that men are individuals too), and they have preferences, some men like huge racks, some like flat chests. It's all about the individual preference.

Now you can't go saying "Preference? How entitled! Patriarchy! Misogyny!", you can't change an individual, and please for the love of all that is good in the world, stop making strawmen out of everything and misrepresenting the common male just to inflate the bullshit of all tumblr-feminists out there.

5.) People make fun of me for being skinny

Maybe that's because you're too skinny, in my experience skinny girls are called sexy. There's skinny sexy, and then there's just skinny, just like how there's chubby, then there's fat.


There are always going to be assholes, can't change that. You can bitch and whine about it on tumblr as much as you can, but it won't make a difference, it's a fact of life, there will be assholes in this world. I'm one of them, but I don't do it on a shallow high-school level, I put my douchebaggery on misandrists and other nutjob social justice freaks on tumblr.


Thank you for reading.

-------------

I was replying to a tumblr post.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

{
'walkable' : false,
'animation' : {
'continuous' : false,
'active' : false,
'interval' : 2,
'length' : 1,
'position' : 0,
'frames' : [
{
'url' : 'images/wiz_1.png'
},
{
'url' : 'images/wiz_2.png'
}
]
}
},


----------



## Shazzette (May 26, 2012)

RCOAI

Yawn, that was boring.


----------



## runnerveran (Dec 19, 2011)

a complicated network of
similarities overlapping and criss-crossing


----------



## Ember (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Giratina (Aug 15, 2012)

Let's see..





... I have no idea..


----------

